# Nothing Better Then Corn



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I swear when they see corn you would think they were starving...lol they attack it, I love watching them with corn all over there face its to funny  this is one of the few times they will actually eat all together like this


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! Corn is like a god send for them-I don't know what it is but mine are the same! They would live off corn if I let them..hehe- Your babies are really cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yum corn  Spike and Icarus really like corn too.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Mmmm, yum yum they are thinking hehe!! I havn't tried "corn" on Willow yet (we call it sweetcorn over here lol)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I bet Willow will love it  we call corn many things over here whole corn, peaches and cream corn... etc etc


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine all love corn too! Have you tried feeding it to them on the cob?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I tried it with Georgie and she didn't really care for it but when its like this she will eat it  corn on the cob is out of season here right now as its winter but i do plan to try it again with the others as I love corn on the cob


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> as I love corn on the cob


Me too, with butter smeared all over it.....mmmm, healthy.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine get it off the cob in their daily mixed veggies but when we go to my parents they REALLY enjoy it grilled on the cob! I do too!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Mmmm, yum yum they are thinking hehe!! I havn't tried "corn" on Willow yet (we call it sweetcorn over here lol)


I haven't tried it with Earl & Little Bill yet, and same hear we call it 'sweetcorn' aswell

Those pictures are so cute !! They have it all over their faces


----------

